
United Flight 232 Lecture by Capt. Al Haynes - js2
http://clear-prop.org/aviation/haynes.html
======
js2
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYHMMMeHic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYHMMMeHic)

